# anyone available mobile in Glasgow today?



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

as above anyone working mobile in Glasgow today? i know being a saturday its a total long shot but i thought i'd ask

ideally looking for a good clean and a quick coat of wax onto my Mondeo and a ruddy good hoover.

woke up to this this morning


----------

